# corner bead question hiding mud line



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

With a light shining down like that --you will want to go out 12" or more----

Use bag mix first (easy sand) to ensure a solid base that won't crack--then top with Light weight (blue lid) for easier sanding----

Examine your work in the evening with those can lights on---


----------



## petros151 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Ok new idea a half miter cut ???*



oh'mike said:


> With a light shining down like that --you will want to go out 12" or more----
> 
> Use bag mix first (easy sand) to ensure a solid base that won't crack--then top with Light weight (blue lid) for easier sanding----
> 
> Examine your work in the evening with those can lights on---


ok thanks. I can see this will be too long a project to get it perfect and if it gets messed up OMG it could be bad with those lights pointing out the unevenness. 

I decided to take off the corner bead and use some simple outside corner cap molding. NOW here's a question I incl. a little illustration. In order to get a mitered corner look you have to do a half miter cut on the wall and a flat 90 cut on the door frame side. I did a test cut with a miter saw, not that easy to get the 45 corner it's hard to cut perfectly straight. IS there any way to use a power tool to get this kind of cut, it's tricky!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this going to be just an opening or is there a door going in there?
Not a great plan to try and use outside corner molding.
It going to stick out like a sore thumb.
Go back with the sheetrock return or use 1 X lumber to form jambs and use casing on the walls.
Before the trim or sheetrock return went on the baseboard needed to come off.
That baseboard and cap molding is a mess on the right side concider removing it and doing it all in one piece.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

it is to late now but for future reference usually can lights are off of wall a lot more than that so they do not "white wash" the walls as is what you see in picture and i do agree that best look would be a jamb and casing route


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

petros151 said:


> ok thanks. I can see this will be too long a project to get it perfect and if it gets messed up OMG it could be bad with those lights pointing out the unevenness.
> 
> I decided to take off the corner bead and use some simple outside corner cap molding. NOW here's a question I incl. a little illustration. In order to get a mitered corner look you have to do a half miter cut on the wall and a flat 90 cut on the door frame side. I did a test cut with a miter saw, not that easy to get the 45 corner it's hard to cut perfectly straight. IS there any way to use a power tool to get this kind of cut, it's tricky!



Set a scrap of 1x2 against the fence---then set the cap molding on top of that--

Making a miter cut into the scrap first helps---they are tricky to think out as the corner mark is inside the corner molding---


----------



## petros151 (Jan 10, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Is this going to be just an opening or is there a door going in there?
> Not a great plan to try and use outside corner molding.
> It going to stick out like a sore thumb.
> Go back with the sheetrock return or use 1 X lumber to form jambs and use casing on the walls.
> ...


Just and opening no door. I was considering trimming with casing and matching the victorian style of the other door openings. But I was thinking I'd like to *not* highlight this opening with that much trim though. That's why I originally thought just corner bead but I did not think ahead so got my self into a jam.

If I do the corner bead I could paint it and maybe it will blend in and not look so obvious. I have some cap molding that is small width little less than corner bead sized. 

The door opening was reduced due to some inside the kitchen factors that I had to change and I am hoping to wood putty and caulk that cut piece of baseboard and trim then sand it and paint so it won't look too bad. 

All this comes from not much experience and doing it bits and pieces when time allows. I'm hoping it'll pull together if not I could change it to wood jambs and trim it. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No wood puddy is going to cover that.
One piece would be best.
By doing this differant then the other doors your bringing more attention not less.

Then those light act as spot light to show all the flaws.
Why did you install those there? There's to many, there to small and to close to the wall.


----------



## petros151 (Jan 10, 2012)

joecaption said:


> No wood puddy is going to cover that.
> One piece would be best.
> By doing this differant then the other doors your bringing more attention not less.
> 
> ...


inexperience is the reason all that happened. Had an idea tried it live and learn! Really the lights actually look nice most people say "wow nice never seen that before" 

the good thing is I can try the cap molding if it looks bad I can tear out and go to jamb and case molding not that bad.

I'll bet you a buck I can make the base trim so you will not notice it after I"m done. Won't get to it for a few days. I mean if you casually look at it you will not notice if you get on the floor with a flashlight you will.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck with the trim---Like you said," If it doesn't look good I can change it" --

You will do fine----


----------

